# Just got my first betta



## phil_pl (Apr 10, 2009)

He is a beautiful blue/teal crowntail. I am setting him up in a 10gal. He is by himself right now but I hope to get him from friends soon.


----------



## jrodriguez (Jul 20, 2009)

Very awsome...where is the pic?and how about some ottos or cories for companions?


----------



## susankat (Nov 15, 2008)

Now Phil, you know this thread is worthless without pics.

Congrats anyway.


----------



## garfreak526 (Aug 15, 2009)

Cool. Post some pics k.

ics:


----------



## mielikki (Aug 29, 2009)

Oto's do very well with Betta, and, I actually managed to put some Glass catfish in with one of my Betta. Word of advice? Take the Betta OUT of the tank, re arrange one or two things, THEN add the friends, and lastly, the Betta. When you have the Betta in there first, they think its THEIR tank, and no one elses. And they don't like to share. I did this when I added the Glass cats and it worked like a charm.
Congrats on your first Betta!


----------



## phil_pl (Apr 10, 2009)

yes im sorry to torture you all with no pictures but i have to change the lights on the tank before i can take pictures


----------



## susankat (Nov 15, 2008)

Excuses, Excuses. What can I say.


----------



## phil_pl (Apr 10, 2009)

haha yep im full of them i might have to start another tank we just got some AMAZING crowntail's in today at work, on looks like its straight out of the 70's (the woodstock part of them that is)


----------



## phil_pl (Apr 10, 2009)

AHHHHH we might lose Blue he got stuck to the filter how idk how long i looked over and he was stuck there trying to move but its a strong filter so he couldnt get offi cut the filter off and got him off but now he is just laying on the bottom. he is moving his fins but not swimming. im going to but a sponge over it soon as i get one today.


----------



## mielikki (Aug 29, 2009)

Sorry to hear that...


----------



## TheAquaExpert (May 24, 2009)

Wow Congratulations!
I remeber When I Got My First Betta....
Make Sure You Take Care Of Him/Her!!! =)


----------



## Ishy (Apr 14, 2009)

I hope your Betta has recovered and is back to roaming the tank.
One way I've found works for introducing new fish (I've never had to do this with Otos though, that always went smoothly) is to buy a small breeder tank that you can float in your regular tank. Just those little clear plastic tanks that you can put babies in. Remove whatever dividers and stuff is inside and get a small ornament of some sort where the new fish can hide behind from the rest of the tank inhabitants, because they may be scared when they see the Betta come. Put your new fish in that tank. Your Betta will obsess over them for a while, usually like a week, and once he's used to them, you can introduce them to each other in the main tank (supervised!).
***Disclaimer*** introducing new fish to your Betta can be risky and the success depends a lot of the type of fish you introduce, and the temperment of your Betta. That said, I have successfully introduced a female Betta into my tank using this method, and they even eat together without incident.
Also, make sure you have a lot of (preferably tall) plants (real or fake, but not plastic with sharp edges) or other decorations that blocks your Betta's view and doesn't allow him to be able to see all corners and/or the entire length of the tank.


----------



## little dutch (Sep 22, 2009)

any word if the little feller made it phil?


----------



## WhiteGloveAquatics (Sep 3, 2009)

Even if you add the betta last, some still think its all theirs and will keep it all theirs.


I like em, the only fish I dont put with em are barbs. and the obviously uncompatible ones.


----------



## phil_pl (Apr 10, 2009)

little dutch said:


> any word if the little feller made it phil?


no we lost blue the other day. *frown


----------



## fishlover2009 (Aug 3, 2009)

Sorry to hear that you lost Blue. May he rest in peace. Its hard to lose a beloved pet.


----------



## Ishy (Apr 14, 2009)

Sorry to hear that


----------

